# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Mascarillas naturales. Realmente efectivas?

## Nilda10

Buenas, estoy evaluando el uso de mascarillas naturales para la cara, pero antes quiero asesorarme por profesionales en la materia, sobre la efectividad de estas sustancias o productos naturales. Por la web hay infinidades de recetas naturales con lo relacionado a los cuidados de belleza; sería interesante tomar estas alternativas si son realmente efectivas; se disminuyen los costos y el impacto ambiental. Por ejemplo, estas mascarillas a base de miel https://mascarillas.club/mascarillas-de-miel/ que al ser combinada con otro producto sirve para varios tipos de pieles, etc. Su uso realmente podrá mostrar un resultado en el rostro? Es la miel buena para eliminar el acné? Me gustaría leer sus orientaciones. Gracias y saludosTemas similares: Artículo: ¿Cuál es realmente el ají más picante del mundo? Artículo: ¿Los antioxidantes son realmente buenos para la salud? Artículo: Las 230 plantas medicinales más efectivas y sus usos Artículo: Magali Silva: 'El mundo sabe dónde se produce realmente el pisco y la quinua' ¿Dónde nació realmente el chile casero?

----------

